# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe gezonde voeding en beweging best combineren?

## FRANCOIS580

Een gezonde voeding alleen volstaat niet om je gezondheid en je conditie op peil te houden en overgewicht geen kans te geven. Daarvoor is een combinatie van gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging onmisbaar. Op welke manier kan je nu een gezonde voeding met voldoende en aangepaste lichaamsbeweging best combineren?

We weten het allemaal, bewegen is gezond, en toch doen we het allemaal veel te weinig. Met allerlei gezondheidsproblemen en overgewicht als resultaat. Als we écht ondervinden dat onze gezondheid veel te wensen over laat en ons gewicht de pan uit swingt, gaan we in de eerste plaats aan onze voeding sleutelen. Dat is niet gemakkelijk, maar velen verkiezen hun voeding nauwlettend in het oog te houden boven dagelijks te sporten. Voor diegenen die hun gezondheid en conditie wel ernstig nemen is het dé vraag hoe ze een gezonde voeding het best kunnen combineren met een aangepaste lichaamsbeweging?

*Voedingsdriehoek*
Een gezonde voeding en gezond dieet is steeds gebaseerd op de actieve voedingsdriehoek die ons een idee geeft van alle gezonde voedingsstoffen die onmisbaar zijn om ons lichaam naar behoren te laten functioneren. Om gezond te eten is een evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding noodzakelijk. Ook dan moet je niet overdrijven maar je zoveel mogelijk aan de opgegeven dagelijkse hoeveelheden proberen te houden.

*Hoeveel lichaamsbeweging*
Naast een gezonde voeding heeft je lichaam ook nood aan voldoende lichaamsbeweging. De energie die je via je voeding opneemt moet afgestemd zijn op je energieverbruik. Aangepaste lichaamsbeweging is iedere beweging met een bepaalde intensiteit waarbij je hart en ademhaling versnellen. Zowel de duur als de intensiteit van je inspanning hangt in hoofdzaak van je leeftijd af.

Gezond bewegen betekent voor een volwassene minstens 10000 stappen per dag en bij voorkeur dagelijks een half uurtje trainen op eigen tempo dan een keer per week trainen als een topsporter

Schoolgaande jeugd en jongeren: zouden dagelijks gedurende minstens één uur matig tot intens moeten bewegen. Hun activiteiten zijn bij voorkeur aangepast aan hun ontwikkelingsniveau en liefst zo gevarieerd mogelijk. Jongeren moeten daarnaast gedurende minstens twee uur intens oefenen op kracht, lenigheid, snelheid, evenwicht en uithoudingsvermogen.

• *Volwassenen:* tussen 18 en 65 halen pas voordeel als ze dagelijks minstens 10000 stappen zetten, en minstens een half uur sporten op eigen tempo. Dagelijks een half uurtje sporten heeft de voorkeur op wekelijks gedurende twee uur te sporten als een topsporter. 

• *Ouderen vanaf 65 plus:* proberen dagelijks het gemiddelde van 10000 stappen zo dicht mogelijk te benaderen. Zij hebben specifiek nood aan spierversterkende oefeningen om valpartijen zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen

*Voor ontbijt* 
Bewegingsconsulenten zijn ervan overtuigd dat je het meest voordeel haalt door ‘s morgens te bewegen, voor je hebt ontbeten. Bewegen op een nuchtere maag dus. Door eerst te ontbijten en daarna pas te bewegen zal je gewicht.../... 

Lees verder...

----------

